# On the way to Loudness Nirvana - Audio Levelling with EBU R 128



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

With AES 2010 coming up next month, I came across this EBU recommendation R 128. The title of an overview document, www.tech.ebu.ch/docs/techreview/trev_2010-Q3_loudness_Camerer.pdf , given in the subject title of this post about says it all. It uses a K-weighted metering with 3 parameters: average loudness, loudness range and true peal level, with the addition of gating to prevent bothering the low-level signals. Further and forthcoming reference documents are listed in the references of this pdf.

NuGen has a loudness meter with EBU R128 compliance: http://www.nugenaudio.com/visLM_loudness-meter_VST_AU_RTAS.php
I expect there'll be more companies with a similar product in the coming year.


----------

